

How Things Work: Commodore 64 and Summer Games Edition - gits1225
http://www.filfre.net/2013/08/how-things-work-commodore-64-and-summer-games-edition/

======
Altair909
I remember my first game I had, it was a Star Trek game. I used to come home
from elementary school excited to play it. I was horrible at it. But it was
just fun to play, at that time having a game system was like owning a ferrari.

